# Anyone with PCD of 12/3/08???



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm leaving tomorrow for my PCD... any one else have that date?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

SwampDaddy said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow for my PCD... any one else have that date?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robert


Safe travels... I'll see you tomorrow :thumbup:


----------

